

Vote to Open Source This - WYSIWYG Website Builder utilizing ContentEditable - ryannaughton

http://shouldweopensourceit.com/<p>I want to play with the source code, so everyone vote to open source this! Thanks.
======
intellection
I have not seen WYSIWYG editors as powerful since <table> editors.

Control is empowered and beautifully shown:
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=u2fc-1mDlLE>

Is it real? CSS friendly? Somewhat compliant? Iff it is, open sourcing is
honorable.

~~~
sebagon
Hi, I'm the lead developer.

Yes, it's real. Send me an email to contact@ShouldWeOpenSourceIt.com and I'll
give you access to a demo.

